# javascript debugger?



## Verwirrter (11. Sep 2006)

hi, ich suche eine javascript ide wo ich debuggen kann. Also durch den code steppen, breakpoints setzen, variablen werte angucken.

Kennt da jemand was? hab schon erfolglos bei google gesucht  kann doch nicht sein das es soetwas nicht gibt?

danke schon mal


----------



## foobar (11. Sep 2006)

In MyEclipse ist ein Debugger enthalten.


----------



## Verwirrter (11. Sep 2006)

oh danke, is das umsonst?


----------

